# Directv AM21 OTA Tuner and H23 Receiver



## yooper999999 (Aug 9, 2008)

Does anyone know if the Directv AM21 OTA Tuner will work with the new H23 Receiver? If so, how are they connected and will the OTA channels be integrated with the receiver? Can the same H23 remote control be used to control both units? Please let me know.

Thank you


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk

Not yet but it will at some point (hopefully not to long from now). The channels will be added to the guide along with the SAT channels. The unit will add on to the H23 just like it does with the HR21. Even though it will be two separate units it will be combined to make one unit to function together.

BTW I am moving this to the "DIRECTV Standalone Receiver" forum.


----------



## yooper999999 (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank you. I appreciate the quick response. Do you know how the AM21 will hook up to the H23? Will the USB port be used?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

yooper999999 said:


> Thank you. I appreciate the quick response. Do you know how the AM21 will hook up to the H23? Will the USB port be used?


Yes it will connect to it USB like it does to the HR21.


----------



## yooper999999 (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank you again. I did call Directv, but they have no idea of if or when when an update will be made to the H23 to make is compatible with the AM21.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

So there are still no non-DVR receivers that will get the OTA signals except for the H20? I just received a notice to upgrade all of my HD equipment (2 more) for free, but will not if I cannot get the OTA signals. I have already upgraded my 2 DVR's.


----------



## davros74 (Jan 27, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;1726317 said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk
> 
> Not yet but it will at some point (hopefully not to long from now). The channels will be added to the guide along with the SAT channels. The unit will add on to the H23 just like it does with the HR21. Even though it will be two separate units it will be combined to make one unit to function together.
> 
> BTW I am moving this to the "DIRECTV Standalone Receiver" forum.


Any ETA on the H23+AM21 compatibility? I just had my non-MPEG4 hardware upgraded for free by DirecTV and received an H23 as a replacement. The installer had no DVRs on hand so upgrading at the time wasn't an option. I really like the H23 but until DirecTV supports the AM21 on it, I lost my OTA locals. (DirecTV only has 3 stations in HD in my area over SAT - no ABC).


----------



## thestaton (Aug 14, 2008)

Any updates to this?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

thestaton said:


> Any updates to this?


"Not yet" and I'd expect it to be more in the time frame of months [2?] than weeks.


----------



## yooper999999 (Aug 9, 2008)

We were able to resolve the problem with Directv by exchanging the H23 with a H20 receiver. Some previous contacts with Directv said that H20 receivers were not available, but we spoke with a "supervisor" and were able to get one sent to us.


----------



## BenJF3 (Sep 12, 2008)

Does anyone know if this issue has been resolved? I have a friend recently upgraded and his replacement receiver was an H23. Well, the end of analog is upon us and he wants to get setup for OTA digitals as D* does not provide locals into his market. He wants the option of having the channels appear right in the guide, but has no interest in a DVR. I appreciate any info anyone can provide.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

At this time there is no news to share of H23 support for AM21.


----------



## BenJF3 (Sep 12, 2008)

Well, it seems then that D* dropped the ball again. Unless they are planning a massive software rollout before the transition. This would beg the question then, does it at least work with the HR23? This is the IRD I'm looking at for my switch, but OTA is a deal-breaker with me. If D* can't provide, I may go E* for that reason.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I do not see any ball being dropped here. In response to your question, the HR23 DVR will work with the AM21 module. As regards the receiver-only models, I know that AM21 support is planned but there are no details to share.

I urge you to make whatever decision is best for you and your family.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

BenJF3 said:


> Well, it seems then that D* dropped the ball again. Unless they are planning a massive software rollout before the transition. This would beg the question then, does it at least work with the HR23? This is the IRD I'm looking at for my switch, but OTA is a deal-breaker with me. If D* can't provide, I may go E* for that reason.


Yes it does work perfectly with the HR23.

To add info, remember that your TV may have a tuner in it. If it is an HDTV, most have Tuners in them now. Since it's not an HR you won't be recording anyways with that IRD so use the TV's tuner.

Now I know you may come back and say it's a pain not having the channel info in the guide or having to switch the menu outputs on the tv. But if you can do that for a few months, please by all means do that work around. Or go DVR now.


----------



## stevesiu (Jul 28, 2008)

After many hours on the phone with Directv Technical support, it has been conclusively determined that the am21 external tuner is *not *compatible with hr23 dvr. Directv has eliminated use of external tuners with this model since it is anticipated that they will be able to eventually provide all OTA subchannels via satellite. There is no software patch planned to address this non compatibity issue. I have requested that they exchange my new HD dvr23 with an older model 21 so that I can use my the am21 tuner until that unspecified future date. I am in an area where no subchannels are carried via satellite and the local PBS channel is in standard def on satellite.


----------



## BenJF3 (Sep 12, 2008)

stevesiu said:


> After many hours on the phone with Directv Technical support, it has been conclusively determined that the am21 external tuner is *not *compatible with hr23 dvr. Directv has eliminated use of external tuners with this model since it is anticipated that they will be able to eventually provide all OTA subchannels via satellite. There is no software patch planned to address this non compatibity issue. I have requested that they exchange my new HD dvr23 with an older model 21 so that I can use my the am21 tuner until that unspecified future date. I am in an area where no subchannels are carried via satellite and the local PBS channel is in standard def on satellite.


That is ridiculous. Even if they can provide them all, the PQ is terrible in comparison. Plus, what happens when a retrans dispute forces a dropped channel? Anyway, at this point in time, TWC has come through and delivered a better HD line up than I could get from D* and at a way better price point so it looks like I'm staying with cable (for now).


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

stevesiu said:


> After many hours on the phone with Directv Technical support, it has been conclusively determined that the am21 external tuner is *not *compatible with hr23 dvr. Directv has eliminated use of external tuners with this model since it is anticipated that they will be able to eventually provide all OTA subchannels via satellite. There is no software patch planned to address this non compatibity issue. I have requested that they exchange my new HD dvr23 with an older model 21 so that I can use my the am21 tuner until that unspecified future date. I am in an area where no subchannels are carried via satellite and the local PBS channel is in standard def on satellite.


I posted a response to your post on the directTV forum.
First, we have not seen any evidence that the AM21 won't work with the HR23. The HR23 runs the same software as the other DVRs and should work OK with off-air. Since I don't have an HR23/AM21 combination I can't guarantee there are no problems but no-one has heard of any. Second, DirecTV almost certainly will not support the subchannels at least in the foreseeable future, maybe never. In fact they have specifically resisted any attempt to make the subchannels "must carry". There are still many smaller DMAs that don't have SD locals at all and I am sure DirecTV will provide those locals before they even consider delivering subchannels. In DFW, carrying all the subchannels would require more than twice the bandwidth currently allocated to SD locals and most of the subchannels are a complete waste. I bet some of them have daily viewing figures in the hundreds or less. And even if there were a plan to deliver some subchannels, the people you would have been talking to would certainly not be in a position to know this.
If it were not for the fact that I do not have an HR23 and an AM21 in my house to prove 100% that the combination works I would just say the whole thing is a load of BS from a tech who for some reason can't sort out your problem. IMHO you should post back here and discuss the problem you are having and we'll try to sort it out.

EDIT: Since you have a DVR and this thread is for receivers post back in the DVR subforum...


----------



## unclebuky (May 30, 2009)

Sorry - cant figure out where this stands.

Does the AM21 work with an H23 or H21? If not when will it?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

unclebuky said:


> Sorry - cant figure out where this stands.
> 
> Does the AM21 work with an H23 or H21? If not when will it?


H21/H23: Today, no. Someday, yes. When, unknown - not yet announced.

HR21/HR22/HR23: Today, yes (so far as we know, based on previous posts).


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

carl6 said:


> H21/H23: Today, no. Someday, yes. When, unknown - not yet announced.
> 
> HR21/HR22/HR23: Today, yes (so far as we know, based on previous posts).


And the AM21 also works with the R22 standard-definition DVR.


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

It works with the H21, that went into the H21 NR a while ago I believe.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think you're wrong about that, but if you are interested in supporting an AM21 using your H21 or H23, visit the Cutting Edge forums.


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think you're wrong about that, but if you are interested in supporting an AM21 using your H21 or H23, visit the Cutting Edge forums.


Ah ya maybe it's only in CE? Haven't been on NR in a while with my H21. Wonder why it's taking them so long? Demand must be pretty low.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

See http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=159313


----------

